# Dayan ZhanChi Review



## masterofthebass (Jul 16, 2011)

I got the assembled one with lube from http://puzzleaddictions.com/index/333.html
and the DIY from http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2503800


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 17, 2011)

I listened 3 times to make sure I did not misheard (@5-7sec): "Dayan Junkie". lol

Wish you had elaborated more on the difference between "with and without anchors" - something touched on in most reviews but seldom shown.
The anchors do not get in the way? That's good news.
Also- you stated that the one on the right (from icubemart) has not been used much "as it needs the anchor" - do you mean you preferred it with anchors then? Due to pops? From the vid I thought the anchorless ones was better (not so "stiff" but need more tension as it seems 'wobbly').


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 17, 2011)

Not a bad review, I'm looking forward to getting mine .


----------



## RaresB (Jul 17, 2011)

lol dayan junkie, nice review i hope you continue making them and i still couldnt tell from the video do u prefer with anchors or without.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 17, 2011)

I first heard the correct (I assume) pronunciation here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF6cBlv1QwE
(@19sec)


I think it would be rather difficult for someone who does not speak chinese to get the correct tone...


----------



## aronpm (Jul 17, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> I first heard the correct (I assume) pronunciation here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF6cBlv1QwE
> (@19sec)
> ...


 
Izovire told me that that is the "northern" pronunciation; in the region where the designer is from, it's pronounced "zhan chee".


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't speak Chinese, so my attempt at a correct pronunciation is probably wrong. As for the anchor dilemma, I tried to mess with the cube w/o anchors, and I couldn't really get it to feel right. That may not have anything to do with the anchors, but as I said, they aren't noticeable in the other cube, so there's no real reason NOT to have them.


----------



## yockee (Jul 17, 2011)

Off topic, but what is your avatar?? It looks like Jar Jar Binks in a Catwoman outfit! hahaha.


----------



## Radu (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are my opinions too...that I sent to Breandan a few hours ago. I didn't notice this thread, but I'll post here now:

"I got the ZhanChis on Wednesday. First impression was like...ok, nice cube. Obviously the best, next to GuHong, but I leaned more twords the GuHong still. I played with it for a few days...no serious practice, just scrambling and solving while watching tv and so on. After a few days I can say that is probably the better one and I don't think a better cube will be produced soon. Seriously, I don't know what "pros" to mention about it, but i cannot find any "cons". I'm trying to find and there's nothing about this cube I don't like. Speed is optimal, maybe a bit on the fast side, but it's ok. It is very stable, no popping, corner cuting great. Maybe I should mention I lubed it with lubix too.

What's the biggest plus of this cube is that the OLLs and PLLs are much faster on it. At least for me. I'm not a fast cuber for the LL, not at all, but with this cube I think I will improve a lot my times. So, the execution of PLL's especially is amazing on this.
That's all that came to my mind. So it will probably become the best and most popular cube soon.
White and blacks are the same imo.
Hope it helps." 

Some other additions is that I find this great out of the box, with anchors. Starting to mod this cube with all kind of little adjustments will be just a gimmick from my point of view. It really has all it needs.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 17, 2011)

The only con I have is the centercaps, the cube is awesome otherwise.


----------

